# Do You Guys Have Acrylic Or Glass Aquariums ?



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I have a glass aquarium I was thinking of getting an acrylic tank, I made the poll because I'm curious


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Mine are all glass.

You should put in an option for a mixture of the two.


----------



## Pirambeba (Feb 1, 2010)

Same idea. I have glass tanks, but I wouldn't mind adding a few acrylic tanks to the collection


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I also have glass tanks in the standard issue sizes they come in (see sig)

Someday I would like to get a custom acrylic to fit the space I want to put a tank, or find one for sale cheap enough to justify the purchase.

From what I know of acrylics you need to be careful not to scratch it. It can get dull more easily than glass making it look cloudy by not using the proper materials to clean it.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

glass for me.


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

Glass for life! I don't trust myself with acrylic they just scratch to easy


----------



## ELREYDENJ83 (Jun 25, 2008)

Unless you need a custoom shape or size then i prefer glass. This is just my preference because i would not want to deal with the buffing of the scratches on the tank with acrylic.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i have both. not much to say really. i trust my acrylic tanks more then my glass ones. i have not had the cloudy issues and have only seen my tank scratch that was acrylic do to my error or during shipping because some shippers are idiots and put sharp things inside of the tank that are not correctly packaged and scratch the inside up. sorry for the run on sentence


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

acrylic here


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

I have one acrylic and one glass. Acrylic is supposed to be more resistant than glass. On the other hand and as some of the guys point at above, acrylic get scratched very easy if not handled/cleaned carefully.

Cheers.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I plan on sticking with glass until they invent some short of invisible water holder where there is no walls but you set how wide/tall/long you want the body of water to be.... ohh how I dream.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Both my tanks are glass


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

All 3 glass


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

All glass, All the time!!!....


----------

